

Stop Hustling, Start Listening - alexgodin
http://blog.alexgodin.com/post/48048478915/stop-hustling-start-listening

======
freshfruit
According to Alex: When you show people respect, something magical happens,
people respect you back and it pays off. Suddenly, they want to help you win.

This reminds me of one of my favorite rules from Stephen Covey: Seek First to
Understand [1]

According to Covey (and I paraphrase), good conversations begin when one party
makes a real effort to understand the other. This generally triggers a similar
reaction on the part of the other person. It seems like a small change in
conversational style but what happens as a result is revolutionary.

Alex says: people will "want to help you win". In my experience this seems to
be the case. It's also just a more pleasant way live.

[1] <https://www.stephencovey.com/7habits/7habits-habit5.php>

------
yknobel
There's nothing wrong with networking, but effective networking comes out of
genuine interest in other people, not out of self-serving opportunism.

Check this out: Helping others makes you happier. Five steps to doing it
right: <http://bit.ly/17cPhDe>

------
stevenameyer
I couldn't agree more with this. Personally I would much rather have 1 person
that I have fostered a very strong relationship then 10 people who I have weak
connections with. I think that quality beats out quantity just about every
time. Just my opinion.

~~~
mindcrime
_Personally I would much rather have 1 person that I have fostered a very
strong relationship then 10 people who I have weak connections with. I think
that quality out beats quantity just about every time._

Possibly, but maybe not...

<http://acawiki.org/The_strength_of_weak_ties>

[http://sociology.stanford.edu/people/mgranovetter/documents/...](http://sociology.stanford.edu/people/mgranovetter/documents/granstrengthweakties.pdf)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpersonal_ties#Weak_tie_hyp...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpersonal_ties#Weak_tie_hypothesis)

~~~
stevenameyer
Some interesting links. There definitely is a point to a lot of weak ties, and
I'm sure it works really well for some people. However I do tend to opt more
towards a smaller close knit network, probably just my personality but I find
that works a lot better for me.

